
Weird Ask HN: Game to play while listening to podcasts? - filleokus
I&#x27;m looking for tips for casual (puzzle?) games, playable in the browser or on the Mac for gaming while listening to audiobooks or podcasts.<p>My go-to games right now are Tetris.com or 2048, so something in that style.<p>A game where I don&#x27;t need to read anything, or spend too much attention on understanding the game mechanics, and can focus on the audio.
======
filoleg
No Man’s Sky. The game originally came out in a very poor state, i refunded
it. But after years of persistent and major updates, the game is in a great
state now. I dont see any reason why devs went through all that, considering
there are no microtransactions or any other monetary incentive to release
those updates and improve the game for so long, but the guys are on their way
to release another major update this year.

The game is mostly space exploration, base building, resource management, and
just stargazing. A lot of things look fascinating, but not obtrusive, which
allows you to focus on listening to podcasts without any distractions.

As another data point: i would say that 8 years ago, my podcast game was
minecraft, but I found NMS in its current state to be way better.

------
breadbox
I typically end up playing card games -- either various forms of solitaire, or
something like Hearts with AI opponents.

------
arthurcolle
Civ V (or VI if you hate yourself)!

------
x0hm
FTL

